# Your preferred band material



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Heya as the title says whats your favorite band material?


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

theraband, .030 latex, 1632/1745/1842 Dankung tubes, & the occasional latex tournequet.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

thera gold and .03 latex flat stock .


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

20/40 looped tubes


----------



## wickerman (Oct 7, 2012)

TBG .030 latex also been experimenting with .040 latex recently.


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

I've experimented with a bunch of different kinds of elastics over the past few years. Various cuts of TBG, Gold's Gym Green, 107 rubber bands, #64 chains, red 32 chains, all three of the common small Chinese tubes, Green Dub Dub tubing ( roylan ), and a couple other medium to larger tubes. I chrony tested everything and took notes. Ammo was 3/8 hex nuts and .44 lead for everything.

Tapered TBG was the fastest. But when you factor in ease of construction and life span and not just raw speed, I find it really hard to beat looped or doubled dankung 1842. It is only a few fps slower than the best tapers I made from TBG, and a couple pounds heavier in draw weight. But it lasts SOOO much longer. At least for me. And it will definitely take small game at my range of accuracy limit. Small game ability, manageable draw weight for longer shooting sessions, and a life span that can't be beat. What more could I ask for?

For lighter ammo ( 3/8 steel, marbles, small hex nuts, taconite, etc ) I really like single 1745. Very easy pull, very good speed and band life out the wazoo. I didn't run any chrony tests with it beacause I don't intend on hunting with light ammo. I use this more for a "shoot it and forget it" type thing where I don't intend on recovering my ammo. I only use the cheapest ammo I find for this kind of shooting, and light ammo is usually the cheapest. Sometimes even free when I can find taconite along the railroad tracks.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

With all the testing on tubes I have done the last 8 or so months and me going from one size to another, and chronographing everything .....

1842, 1745 and 3/16" x 3/3"2id x 3/64"wall is it. All looped at 7" static length for my 36.5 " draw.

For single tubes it is 5/16" x 1/16"w and Green Dub Dub ......

Everything else is being sold off or chucked in the trash !

wll


----------

